# Gemmy 2013 halloween!!!!!



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i hadn't seen any life sizes from them for this year ,and i am excited for the sneak peek


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have only saw two of the life sizes. But have seen a lot of new inflayables


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i hope the ghost girl returns if not i might buy the "sister" prop depending on where she's sold


----------

